# the 'look at what I brought little one' thread..



## EmziixBo0o

Thought I'd make a thread for us all to share what we buy our littleones, going shopping tomorrow for winterclothes! Need to get wellies too, 

Got a lovely fur coat lastweek tHo!

Shareeee :) :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Fall/winter wardrobe. Plus he had 3 coats and a bunch of onesies and sweaters from last year that still fit.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/306302_10150764543190230_786935229_20526609_7166426_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/314007_10150809833830230_786935229_20944470_1715312491_n.jpg


----------



## rainbows_x

I am sooooo bad at the moment. 
I've started buying from a wholesaler and it has so much nice stuff, I swear I'm probably loosing money rather than making it haha.


----------



## x__amour

https://i56.tinypic.com/zljmd.jpg

Jacket. Will be getting a winter jacket for her birthday.

https://i51.tinypic.com/wvv11t.jpg

Halloween costume. Not telling what it is until Halloween. ;)

That's about it recently. I need to do her winter clothes shopping!


----------



## vinteenage

What the heck do you get for a one year old for outside winter wear? He has a thick cordouroy jacket but he'll need something for like..outside play...and snow pants? Or a snow suit?

And aw crap, I have to make Finns costume. I keep foregtting.


----------



## x__amour

I have no idea. We get a lot of snow and it's *so* cold! I know she's getting a nice winter jacket from her grandma and I'll probably get her a snowsuit and boots. 
I don't know how to do the whole jacket in the car seat thing! :(


----------



## vinteenage

You dont. You take the jacket off for the carseat, otherwise the straps cant be tightened correctly. :flower:

lots of going to warm the car..


----------



## divershona

rainbows_x said:


> I am sooooo bad at the moment.
> I've started buying from a wholesaler and it has so much nice stuff, I swear I'm probably loosing money rather than making it haha.

does that mean that you're selling bits Donna?


----------



## AriannasMama

Daphne, I got Arianna her coat at Carter's on labor day weekend. Winter Coat and snow overalls for $25.

She also just got a pack of onesies, jeans, a corduroy skirt and 2 pairs of tights, no pictures though, sorry :(


----------



## rainbows_x

divershona said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I am sooooo bad at the moment.
> I've started buying from a wholesaler and it has so much nice stuff, I swear I'm probably loosing money rather than making it haha.
> 
> does that mean that you're selling bits Donna?Click to expand...

Yeah, on https://www.facebook.com/CupcakeBabyUk bit of shameless promoting ;)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

vinteenage said:


> Fall/winter wardrobe. Plus he had 3 coats and a bunch of onesies and sweaters from last year that still fit.
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/306302_10150764543190230_786935229_20526609_7166426_n.jpg
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/314007_10150809833830230_786935229_20944470_1715312491_n.jpg

Awww look at him in that pik! So cute!


----------



## divershona

off for a nosy


----------



## annawrigley

Noah was 8-11 months last winter so not walking and had a snowsuit. Hoping it will still fit him this year but not sure if he'll be able to move in it :p
It's getting cold! I've dug out all his hats and gloves today :D
Umm the last thing I got him was this coat, it's the same one he had last year but in a bigger size cos I loved it :p
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTEwWDUwMA==/$(KGrHqJ,!jgE5G+!R259BObRRuubD!~~60_12.JPG


----------



## Shansam

annawrigley said:


> Noah was 8-11 months last winter so not walking and had a snowsuit. Hoping it will still fit him this year but not sure if he'll be able to move in it :p
> It's getting cold! I've dug out all his hats and gloves today :D
> Umm the last thing I got him was this coat, it's the same one he had last year but in a bigger size cos I loved it :p
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTEwWDUwMA==/$(KGrHqJ,!jgE5G+!R259BObRRuubD!~~60_12.JPG

*Lovely coat*


----------



## AirForceWife7

Anna I LOVE that coat! :D

I haven't started winter shopping yet, but Brenna's car seat just came in :thumbup:

https://www.google.com/imgres?q=myr...9&tbnw=109&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0


----------



## divershona

i just bought kaya a walker for christmas/ birthday ... not sure which yet

and i've just bought a load of clothes for bubs number two :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver was given more than enough clothes until he was 1 year + so I only ever buy bits here and there. I need to buy Winter Accessories like hats, gloves etc :D


----------



## x__amour

Love that coat, Anna! :D


----------



## Rhio92

This is Connor in his new hat, coat and gloves :haha:

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/308265_10150317784057381_519567380_7803866_1006413569_n.jpg


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I got her some funky owl wellies, some pink boots with a flower on theyre so cute! some grey skinny jeans + a minnie mouse jumper, payday next weekend.. but everywhere still seems to have summer stock out! i couldnt find much winter stuff at all x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I bought this for quin for Christmas
https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-6604683dt.jpg


----------



## AirForceWife7

Connor looks so much like you Rhiannon! & Rome, I'm sure Quin will love that :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

Just got Arianna this for her birthday
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-4523338reg.jpg


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> Just got Arianna this for her birthday
> https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-4523338reg.jpg

thats so cute, loves pushing around strollers


----------



## bbyno1

AriannasMama said:


> Just got Arianna this for her birthday
> https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRU1-4523338reg.jpg

Aliyah got that for her birthday,it's so cute!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

QuintinsMommy said:


> I bought this for quin for Christmas
> https://trusca.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pTRUCA1-6604683dt.jpg

:dohh: I bought him this then my mom called to say someone i know has a train table he can have, so i guess I will be taking this one back:haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

I bought that stroller for my Cousins little girl :) soooo cute and the doll is lovely too.
Rome thats amazing bet Quin will love it xx

EDT: :haha: well save's you a bit :)


----------



## bumpy_j

some christmas presents so far :)


https://www.independent.co.uk/multimedia/dynamic/00563/TEN-BEST-7_563350s.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jW9u1Cp7L._SL500_AA300_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51R40iwhykL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


https://mamasandpapas.scene7.com/is/image/mamasandpapas/644982708_3?$pdLarge$
haven't bought this yet technically but it's on the list - just need to decide whether it's a christmas or birthday pressie ^

https://www.roseandrebellion.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/resized/The_Saint_4dee39520cf9f_350x461.png
i posted this carrier on the confessions thread but yay, mine ^


----------



## mayb_baby

Some toys (Doll is my cousins babies)
Most of Michaels coats (except 2 in my mums a grey woolen one with a fleece lining and another fleece lined rain coat)
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3329.jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 26









DSCF3333.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## QuintinsMommy

bumpy_j said:


> some christmas presents so far :)
> 
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/multimedia/dynamic/00563/TEN-BEST-7_563350s.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jW9u1Cp7L._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51R40iwhykL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
> 
> https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/513d%2BCBb%2BUL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Quin LOVES his leapfrog dog! good toy.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna loves her leapfrog dog as well and our stroller didn't come with a doll :(, its fine, I guess, I'm trying to find dolls that look more like her anyways.


----------



## Lauraxamy

I've bought Laila a knitted dress and knitted cardigan from H&M both sooo cute just can't wait for some chilly weather now :lol:


----------



## mayb_baby

Aww I saw the one with no doll they try and sell them separate I think


----------



## lauram_92

Lorna, how much did that Toot Toot Driver garage (or whatever it's called) cost? I think that was the one I wanted to buy, was it £30 - £40ish? And the cars have to be bought seperate? 3 for £15, and there is 2 sets?


----------



## mayb_baby

Yeah I got it for like £40 it comes with one car and I have ordered the two sets emergency and vans or something I got 2 for £20 with my coupons:thumbup:


----------

